# How to hide imperfections on ceiling



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, guess he ran out of sandpaper.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

You think the imperfections can simply be sanded away? I had tried sanding the line in the first photo but it did not work.


----------



## Mikewright (Jul 5, 2015)

Since you already painted it the easiest way is to put some mud over it and smooth it out. It will probably take 2 coats mud an then feather the edges on the second coat so that way it blinds in and sand I smooth prime it and 2 coats of paint should do the job

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

These need to be fixed not hid. Use sanding screens not sandpaper (drywall dust will clog the paper continually). On that I would start with 150 or 120 grit. From the pics after sanding just prime and paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Since you have painted it, I would think skimming it out and starting over would be the way to go. Not sure sanding at this point would work, but maybe starting with 60 or 80 grit might do something.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

To the OP, not sure what you meant calling into question the laser after the drywall? That is standard practice in New England, blue board (sheetrock) covered by a 1/8" thick layer of plaster. The straight lines shouldn't be there...but some of it just looks like basic sk trowel. Ron


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea but it's supposed to be smooth.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

That entire ceiling needs to be skim coated and retextured. Spot patching and texturing will not turn out well otherwise. :no:


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

My typing is not great. The straight lines, no good. The look in the last twosomes is basic SKIP trowel, not supposed to be smooth. Ron


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I'm thinking of using drywall tape then feathering over the tape with joint compound like this: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdQr-9wLez0 

The only thing is that the lines are really faint compared to a real drywall joint. And the amount of joint compound I need is way less. I'm just wondering whether putting on some tape will be overkill.


----------

